# Getting wax off blanks...the easy way



## Herb G (Mar 11, 2018)

If you're like me, you have a lot of blanks sealed in wax to prevent drying
out too fast. Then, you spend a lot of time getting the wax off to see what the wood looks like.
You sand it, heat it up, etc. but nothing works very well.

Well, here's a little gadget I found that works wonders taking wax off.
All you do is scrape the wax right off with it. Change the blade & it works like new, every time.

What is this miracle tool I have found? 
Well, my friends, it right below.

Here's the link in case you want one.
https://www.amazon.com/Lisle-52000-Razor-Blade-Scraper/dp/B0002SR88C


----------



## More4dan (Mar 11, 2018)

Great share!  How does it work on the end grain?  I have used a putty knife with mixed results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Herb G (Mar 12, 2018)

None of my blanks are end grain. So, I really don't know how it will work on it.
But if I have to get rid of wax on end grain, I find it usually turns right off using sharp tools


----------



## PatrickR (Mar 12, 2018)

For turning, the only time I worry about wax is for stabilizing / casting. A good scraper works great. For end grain it’s best to cut off 1/16 or so. For burl natural ends, soaking it in xylene will dissolve the wax, then hit it with a wire brush.


----------

